# No more X-trail



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh well....Bad news is that my xty might be going to the scrapyard....   was in the rain and not driving fast(40km/h on a very gentle and gradual bend)....front left wheel went onto the grass due to poor visibility(very heavy rain) spun out and landed in the ditch on its left side....managed to recover it myself and unpon inspecting damage....Rear Axle Torn out and the rear driveshaft is dragging on the road (right left wheel's driveshaft torn out) rear whishbone broken and the front left suspension arm bent...negligible damage to bodywork....Repairs gonna take a week at least but its gonna cost me 10 grand sing $ at least or more..... Not sure if its worth repairing....advise guys?


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Oh well....Bad news is that my xty might be going to the scrapyard....   was in the rain and not driving fast(40km/h on a very gentle and gradual bend)....front left wheel went onto the grass due to poor visibility(very heavy rain) spun out and landed in the ditch on its left side....managed to recover it myself and unpon inspecting damage....Rear Axle Torn out and the rear driveshaft is dragging on the road (right left wheel's driveshaft torn out) rear whishbone broken and the front left suspension arm bent...negligible damage to bodywork....Repairs gonna take a week at least but its gonna cost me 10 grand sing $ at least or more..... Not sure if its worth repairing....advise guys?



Are you okay? The insurance company will pay the repair, right?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Sergei,

I'm sorry to hear about your accident. The main thing is that you're OK.

A damage of such magnitude would warrant a write-off according to the Australian road safety standards, so am not sure what the rules and regulations are in your part of the world, but this is considered a serious damage, which even if you repair it, would not be the same.

Axle damage and wishbone damage is not good news, while drive shafts can be replaced.

If you were insured, the insurance company would most certainly access the damage and weigh-up the expenses of paying you out against the cost of repair.

Personally, I would opt for a payout.

Good luck to you and keep us updated.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

patrick39 said:


> Are you okay? The insurance company will pay the repair, right?


Okay but shaken of course...i am very lucky to have survived such an accident and kinda suprised that the bodywork suffered almost no damage....no broken glass ro anything...just scratches on the paintwork
The thing is If i get my insurance company to pay for the repairs then next years Premium is gonna be expensive thats for sure....like 70% mroe expensive....


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you are alright Segei. 

Insurance?? Why do we even have it? I understand the necessity of it. However, when you pay year after year then make a claim, you end up pay for the repairs three fold. What happened to all the money you paid them in the prior years? In my opinion, insurance companies have a licence to steal.

Greg



Sergei_dekker said:


> Okay but shaken of course...i am very lucky to have survived such an accident and kinda suprised that the bodywork suffered almost no damage....no broken glass ro anything...just scratches on the paintwork
> The thing is If i get my insurance company to pay for the repairs then next years Premium is gonna be expensive thats for sure....like 70% mroe expensive....


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Okay Good news....the Insurance Company Approved of the Claim but then I'd have to pay $2500 sing as the clause stated that anything under 2500 I'd have to pay but for this instance they'll top up the difference for the repair cost after I've paid $2500 and they've loaned my a beat up honda accord....well better than nothing....and considering the damage its worth repairing it...cos 1stly I love this car and 2ndly the chassis suffered NO damage....even though it means a 70% extra cost in insurance premium next yr


----------

